

Automatic Placeholder Images from Flickr - goldins
http://flickholdr.com/

======
mryall
Interesting. Do you use only creative-commons-licensed material or do the
terms of Flickr's "copyright" license actually allow this use?

It seems to me that embedding an image on another site, even with a copyright
notice, would be reproducing the image and not allowed under the normal terms
of a copyright license.

Sorry to be a party pooper, but just ignoring legal issues around reproducing
other people's content (some of whom make a living from selling it) isn't
going to make it go away.

 _Edit_ : to answer my own question, the images are only Creative Commons
attribution-licensed photos. From the 'about' page:

> The photos are pulled from flickr using its search api, searching only
> creative commons material, and watermarking them with the name of the
> author, to be in accordance with the creative commons licences, which all
> require attribution

~~~
goldins
This isn't my project - I just found the site. Even though these images aren't
meant for live sites, it's good to see that the images have proper
attribution.

------
davidamcclain
I tried two quick examples in the browser for a little test. Thinking in terms
on banal clipart I use the tag "happy" and I get back a very nicely shot photo
of two attractive people making out in a doorway. Hmmm. Then I try "friends"
thinking I'll get something a little more office appropriate and I get a
nicely cropped image of two young ladies in bikinis frolicking on a beach.

Nothing R rated or tasteless, just not the kind of thing I want to explain to
my boss who's looking over my shoulder. Think I'll be sticking with
<http://placekitten.com/> then...

~~~
goldins
Interesting... playing around with similar tags and some offsets, I got those
results as well as some irrelevant images (aurora borealis for "friend").
Definitely a concern when you need the placeholders to be at least somewhat
relevant. Personally, I have no problem with using <http://placehold.it/>

~~~
jfoucher
Yes, this is often a problem, as people on flickr will tag their photos rather
loosely...

Try and be a bit more specific in your tags, putting several separated by
commas.

<http://flickholdr.com/250/185/happy,office> for example, might be more
appropriate.

Disclaimer: I'm the developper behind flickholdr

